# Quick release rear pannier rack



## phlebas (May 21, 2004)

Any suggestions on a quick release rear pannier rack? I want to be able to take it off quickly for weekend rides. I have seen one by Axiom, but it's pretty heavy, butt ugly and you have to loosen off 4 hex screws and pull the seat post out to get it off. Is there anything better out there?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Delta...*

...makes the Post Porter (work your way through their site at http://www.deltacycle.com/); it does have a true quick-release. (I think Delta is the maker of Performance's TransIt racks, but Performance doesn't seem to carry the pannier version anymore.) Just remember that, like virtually all post-mount racks, this thing's capacity is about 25 lbs.


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*I just bought the seatpost quick release..*

rack and trunk/pannier set-up from Topeak. Did a trip to Boise from Seattle and it worked fine. We stayed each night in motels and had plenty of capacity in the bag for a 6 day trip. 

Check out the MTX racks and bags at www.outdoorsportz.com


----------

